# Schubert String Quartet No. 4



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

(Put it in the correct forum this time!)
What a gem, what a find! There is some real inner beauty in this music so much so it breaks, no shatters my heart into pieces for poor Franz. What must he have been going through?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm not sure what to say but thank you for the YouTube link. I don't think I had heard that one before. It is lovely. Schubert must have been 16 when he wrote it!


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

A refreshing work from a young Schubert! I hear some instances of the late quartets in the allegro of the first movement, the G major quartet to be exact. It's a good work and certainly worth listening to! 

:cheers:


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Great stuff............hadn't heard it before.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

For this piece to come from the mind of a 16 yr old is astonishing as it sounds so mature. The opening adagio with the descending chromaticism is so wonderful it brings tears to my eyes. I wonder if Beethoven ever got to see this piece performed and if so what were his thoughts? Do some, or any, of the ideas here predate anything Beethoven did later on?


----------

